# Wie bekomme ich so einen Verlauf hin?



## DerHannes (14. Februar 2004)

Hiho,

und zwar mit dem Bild was unten im Anhang ist einen Verlauf auf einem Banner erzeugen. Also so das, das Bild links Original ist und nach rechts immer weiter verblasst und auch so nen leichten "verzieh" effekt hat, also das es so aussieht also hätte man es Fotografiert wenn es ganz schnell von rechts nach links "geflogen oder gerollt" ist und dann da stehenbleibt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

gruß
Mark


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Februar 2004)

Suche mal nach dem Stichwort "Maske". Dieses Thema hatten wir schon sehr oft  
Für diesen "Zieh-Effekt" kann ich dir entweder die "Bewegungsunschärfe" oder den Effekt "Pixelstretch" empfehlen.
z.B.:

http://biorust.com/index.php?page=tutorial_detail&tutid=21

(leicht abgewandelt  )


----------



## DerHannes (14. Februar 2004)

Hi,

also das Tutorial ist irgendwie bisschen zu krass. Ich will das ja nur ganz leicht haben und auch dann das es von links nach rechts ja immer schwacher wird.
Wie bekomm ich denn den verlauf so hin das ich die einzelnen übergänge der Bilder nichtmehr sehe?


----------



## dj flash (14. Februar 2004)

meinst du das so in etwa ?  also nur in etwa das Tut oben is zwar goil !aber naja passt nicht zu dem Rad was du dir vorstellst!


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Februar 2004)

Deswegen ja auch "leicht abgewandelt"  
Mit dem Tutorial ( in der Grundform ) und einer Maske kriegst du genau so ein Bild wie von dj flash hin.
In der Hinsicht muss man halt ein wenig flexibel sein (Masken, Transparenz etc.)


----------



## DerHannes (14. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ja so in der Art, nur würd ich halt gern noch in dem "verzogenen" teil das Kugellager gern noch ganz blass sehen.

edit: Das duchrischtige bekomm ich ja mit der Deckkfraft hin, nur wie und welchen Verlauf muss ich erstellen das ich die kanten der einzelnen Bilder netmehr sehe und das alles in einem zug so verziehe?


----------



## DerHannes (14. Februar 2004)

So hier im Anhang nochmal. So dachte ich mir Orde ich die Hintereinander und lasse dann bei jedem die Deckkraft etwas weiter runter. Jetzt brauch ich halt nur noch einen guten Verlauf der nicht noch mehr deckkfraft weg nimmt und das ganze nur ein ganz klein wenig "verzieht"


----------



## dj flash (14. Februar 2004)

haste mal ein Beispiel wo du mal sowas gesehn hast ich kann dir nich richtig folgen was genau willst das Thema ist weit gefächert  das man hier eigent lich nix genaues  erklären * sorry is net böse gemeint *


----------



## DerHannes (14. Februar 2004)

Hier nochmal ein Bild, nur die Striche in den Übergängen sollten  noch weg.
Wie schaff ich das?


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht probierst du es mit einem weichen Radiergummi und geringer Deckkraft. Musst' mal gucken ob es deinem Wunsch entspricht


----------



## dj flash (15. Februar 2004)

du solltest dir das Rad aus dem Bild erst einmal Freistellen[nicht lachen ich habs nur mal schnell zu demozwecken gemacht , dan hab ich die Eben 3 mal dupliziert, hinter einander angeordnet  dann die 3 Ebenen verbunden.dann über das halbe Bild mit  den Werkzeug Auswahlrechteck >>> weiche kante 35Px eingestellt (is dir aber selbst überlassen) über das Bild gezogen und auf die Ausswahl den Weichzeichnungsfilter> Bewegungsunschärfe angewand . so das wars schon!;-)


----------

